# Can you add a drain plug to an igloo ice chest?



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I've searched the archives and didn't find anything on this topic. Many ice chests do not have drain plugs. I prefer to drain some of the weight from my chests due to a bad back. 

Is it possible to buy a plug and add it to an igloo ice chest? Anyone every try this and can offer some advice?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Drain Plugs*

Yes; you can install new/replace drain plugs. They pass through a hole and are held in place with a single locking nut.

I got mine from a place that had all of the replacement parts such as handles, drains, and hinges. It is a dealer who sells camping supplies.

Google maybe. C2


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've never figured out why they quit putting drain plugs on some ice chests. it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think Academy has all kinds of replacement parts for Igloo ice chest including drain plugs.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I bet you can just drill a hole and install one of those replacement plugs from Academy. Seal it with some 3M 4200, and you'll be good to go I bet...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I got the plug from academy and used a small hole saw to do the hole, it came with a sealer washer, but you could add more sealer if you wanted.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I'll give it a shot. I didn't want to ruin a good ice chest if folks have had problems.

MC, I don't understand either why they stopped putting drain plugs. They only have them in very large ice chests. I guess it's because it costs an extra 30 cents to include them. I'd rather pay a few extra bucks and save my back, and I don't want 120qt ice chests.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure but I bet the reason has something to do with SUV's and car trunks getting wet from old bait buckets left in old ice chests that weren't maintained and leaky... Just my 2 cents, seems like everyone trys to protect us from ourselves these days. I've added them to 2 icechests with parts from Academy as well.


----------

